# The Heresy Titan Legion



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Time to see how big the Heresy-Online Titan Legion is!!
Post your Titans/Bio-Titans/Eldar Titans ect. PICS ARE ENCOURAGED!!
WIP are also accepted.
At the end we will tally up the Titan Legions of Heresy plus what else is in the forges!!!

I am about to begin work on a warhound myself.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

-Moved to Modelling and Painting-


----------



## f74 (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Nice. What, 1 warhound and a reaver?? Or is it a knight-paladin.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

f74, is your warhound a scrath-build titan???? if yes, Good Job :victory:
if no, :so_happy:

i will personnaly start a Warhound during the holydays, 1 per year for 4 years, and the 5th year i will build a Warlord:aggressive::king:


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Titans dont need Chainsaws, they just need to step on stuff!


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Iron Within, Iron Without. Iron Within, Iron Without. Iron Within, Iron Without. 

Cool Titan. I'm somewhat less a fan of the giant green one, though. And why the Titan CCW? Do you just find yourself going up against a lot of other super-heavies, of what?


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Maybe its for cracking up some big-ass impregnable fortresses built by the likes of the Iron Warriors, or possibly charging other titans, or a quick swipe to rip up a big tank.

Who knows? Its still bad-ass.


----------



## OtHM (Jun 8, 2008)

Have you guys ever heard of a "titan close combat weapon" before? I know it's in the apoc book, and in the epic 40k books. they are for titan dualing.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

yeah but how many titans will u face that u cant just shoot them down?
not to manyhave them unless they build them
im almost done with my homemade warhound 
but ran outa glue while making the guns


----------



## timdp (Jun 12, 2008)

*A couple of Armorcast Titans*

My mob...

tim


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

NICE! What is the size scale?


----------



## f74 (Mar 21, 2008)

Cheers for the comments.

Yes the Warhound is scratch built as is the Nurgle reaver

Two reasons for the Titan CCW:

A Chain sword the size of a rhino!!! need i say more.










Also in the games i play there are sometimes up to 6 Super Heavy tanks 2 warhounds and another reaver on the other side

Watching Titans duel while troops fight underfoot is a sight to behold


----------



## Rindaris (Mar 17, 2008)

And I'm planning out a custom-built Knight Paladin, which if it works out, might make more then one. But just starting with one to see how it works out.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

oooh, spacey... It reminds me of Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Accommodator (Nov 24, 2007)

Lord Khorne said:


> NICE! What is the size scale?


Those are all Armorcast Titans, in 40K scale. (Check out the couch in the background...)


----------



## Rhinoofpleasure (Aug 23, 2008)

i build this thing in a week (for the apocalypse release) and yes, it's suposed to be a plague lord(warlord titan of nurgle). it's my first scratch built vehicle/walker and i just sped it up to get it done for the release event so, yes i know it looks like crap, but i did it


----------

